# New TurtleWax range.



## chongo

I finally got these today from ECP. It's the new range from TurtleWax, and the first thing that struck me was, the level of cut T10 says it has (8.0) and gloss level (8.0) It says it can be used as a 1 step :thumb:. Then I looked at the labelling, it says 'as we all know' TurtleWax is a American family company, but it also says Manufactured in Germany. So this got me thinking

I had some of the old labelling Menzerna polish left, 400, 2400, 4500. So I took 400 and the new compound T10, opened both up and they seemed to be completely the same in smell, colour, and both the same texture. Then I took the T40 which is there ultra fine compound and matched it next to Menzerna SF 4500, and yet again completely the same as there compounds and 400.:thumb:

Now the only way of finding out, is am going to do a comparison soon when I feel ready, hopefully not long, then I will get back. One thing is, if they perform well and give me the desired results then this makes them a bargain at £5.24 but that was after discount, normal price I think was £6.29. some pics below.


----------



## gav21041981

Will be interesting to see the results of this comparison


----------



## Forsh

Subscribed!

£8.99 -> £6.74 after 'payday25' 25% discount code

Is there a 30% off code?


----------



## chongo

Forsh said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> £8.99 -> £6.74 after 'payday25' 25% discount code
> 
> Is there a 30% off code?


It was at Hallowe'en time the 30% was on:thumb:, but at £6.74 is still a good price, even better if you pop down and collect


----------



## gav21041981

30% codes are usually on at least once a week


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks Chongo, Interesting find. :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

chongo said:


> ...even better if you pop down and collect


You still have to order online though and click & collect - they can't do discount codes over the counter


----------



## chongo

Forsh said:


> You still have to order online though and click & collect - they can't do discount codes over the counter


That's what I ment to say:thumb:


----------



## Hazbobsnr

Who are ECP


----------



## BaileyA3

Hazbobsnr said:


> Who are ECP


Euro car parts :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Inspector Chongs, question what made you buy turtle wax in first place.


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> Inspector Chongs, question what made you buy turtle wax in first place.


The same as you with gloss it:thumb: if it's going to save me penny's and perform as good as any other compounds and polish then it's a no brainier :wave: I know you didn't pay for gloss it :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Forsh said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> £8.99 -> £6.74 after 'payday25' 25% discount code
> 
> Is there a 30% off code?





chongo said:


> It was at Hallowe'en time the 30% was on:thumb:, but at £6.74 is still a good price, even better if you pop down and collect





gav21041981 said:


> 30% codes are usually on at least once a week


WEEKEND30 is now on


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Ordered 3 for £18.88


----------



## chongo

I hope to do the little test on my daughters bonnet tomorrow, so will do my best with some photos and my findings:thumb:


----------



## matt_r

How did you get on today with the test?


----------



## J306TD

Oooo look very interesting 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Forsh

chongo said:


> I hope to do the little test on my daughters bonnet tomorrow, so will do my best with some photos and my findings:thumb:


I hope I don't read this again later when I've had a couple of Tangle Foots :doublesho


----------



## chongo

matt_r said:


> How did you get on today with the test?


Sorry but still not able to use a machine polisher just yet:wall: I did try but it was to painful so I will just have to wait:thumb:


----------



## matt_r

chongo said:


> Sorry but still not able to use a machine polisher just yet:wall: I did try but it was to painful so I will just have to wait:thumb:


Hope your feeling better soon mate :thumb:


----------



## chongo

matt_r said:


> Hope your feeling better soon mate :thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Paul04

Health first! Looking forward to see the results


----------



## J306TD

chongo said:


> Sorry but still not able to use a machine polisher just yet:wall: I did try but it was to painful so I will just have to wait:thumb:


Get well soon mate. Your health first cars come first. Unless Mrs Chongo is ready to be let loose

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## nickka

For those that cannot wait:thumb:

http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1926&view=previous


----------



## chongo

nickka said:


> For those that cannot wait:thumb:
> 
> http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1926&view=previous


Well that just sums it up for me:thumb: thanks for posting this read.
Just need to give a go now, oh going to by more now before the prices change


----------



## chongo

J306TD said:


> Get well soon mate. Your health first cars come first. Unless Mrs Chongo is ready to be let loose
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


:lol::lol: she's becoming a bit to big for her boots lately


----------



## Hufty

chongo said:


> The same as you with gloss it:thumb: if it's going to save me penny's and perform as good as any other compounds and polish then it's a no brainier :wave: I know you didn't pay for gloss it :thumb:


You've just got a A45 amg ordered a golf R, got the worlds biggest fiesta, a Vauxhall combo and gto and your worried about saving 50p on a bottle of compound ! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> You've just got a A45 amg ordered a golf R, got the worlds biggest fiesta, a Vauxhall combo and gto and your worried about saving 50p on a bottle of compound ! :doublesho:doublesho


Every little thing helps:lol::lol:


----------



## robbo51

Just ordered from EuroCarparts...30% off their weekend sales!!


----------



## suds

chongo said:


> :lol::lol: she's becoming a bit to big for her boots lately


You obs still doing too much matey, time to sit back and let Mrs C do the polishing- btw I promised her u would by her a Festool for Xmas


----------



## chongo

suds said:


> You obs still doing too much matey, time to sit back and let Mrs C do the polishing- btw I promised her u would by her a Festool for Xmas


AV been that for years mate:lol: slippers are on and I ain't budging from the sofa


----------



## 50spence

nickka said:


> For those that cannot wait:thumb:
> 
> http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1926&view=previous


That's a 33 not a 32! Just saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ihs0201

Sorry for the thread revival, but did you get a chance to use these polishes?


----------



## chongo

ihs0201 said:


> Sorry for the thread revival, but did you get a chance to use these polishes?


Sorry mate I didn't due to me having a transplant but last week I was going to use their finishing polish to do my mrs bi pillars but forgot:wall: but I've read that they are producing excellent results from another Detailer in Australia :thumb: I think they have put up the prices on ECP. Will give them ago shortly when the weather picks up:thumb:


----------



## uggski

I have used them and like Chongo has said very similar to the Menzerna polishes. I have only used them with CG hexlogic pads and quite happy with the results. At the moment only used on a Porsche with rock hard paint so takes a bit of time to get a good result.


----------



## chongo

uggski said:


> I have used them and like Chongo has said very similar to the Menzerna polishes. I have only used them with CG hexlogic pads and quite happy with the results. At the moment only used on a Porsche with rock hard paint so takes a bit of time to get a good result.


That's was the conclusion I came up with:thumb: very similar to Menzerna range. Was the Porsche a white one by any chance


----------



## ihs0201

chongo said:


> Sorry mate I didn't due to me having a transplant but last week I was going to use their finishing polish to do my mrs bi pillars but forgot:wall: but I've read that they are producing excellent results from another Detailer in Australia :thumb: I think they have put up the prices on ECP. Will give them ago shortly when the weather picks up:thumb:


No worries, hope your feeling better now  . ECP have indeed put their price up  . Thanks for the info chongo, and I look forward to your tests :thumb:


----------



## ihs0201

uggski said:


> I have used them and like Chongo has said very similar to the Menzerna polishes. I have only used them with CG hexlogic pads and quite happy with the results. At the moment only used on a Porsche with rock hard paint so takes a bit of time to get a good result.


Thanks for that uggski :thumb: . So I guess they are rebranded menzerna polishes then, which is a good thing I guess


----------



## uggski

chongo said:


> That's was the conclusion I came up with:thumb: very similar to Menzerna range. Was the Porsche a white one by any chance


No. Basalt Black. I have a mates white 1985 911 to do once the weather gets better so will try to do a before and after thread. Not really keen on working on white cars as it is so hard to see what needs doing and how much has been done if you know what I mean.


----------



## dchapman88

uggski said:


> No. Basalt Black. I have a mates white 1985 911 to do once the weather gets better so will try to do a before and after thread. Not really keen on working on white cars as it is so hard to see what needs doing and how much has been done if you know what I mean.


I was planning on getting some of this new turtlewax range as it tickles my fancy a little. 
I was planning on using it on a white merc I'm doing in April, you've filled my with confidence on doing white cars now!
Lol


----------



## uggski

The other thing I would say that for both the Menzerna and Turtle wax products the coarse compound polish was really difficult to wipe off after polishing. this was using both a DA6 pro and a Shinemate 803. It may just have been the cold as I can't say I have noticed that before. I just left the residue on and polished off with the next compounds as I didn't really want to put too much pressure on wiping off.


----------



## ihs0201

uggski said:


> The other thing I would say that for both the Menzerna and Turtle wax products the coarse compound polish was really difficult to wipe off after polishing. this was using both a DA6 pro and a Shinemate 803. It may just have been the cold as I can't say I have noticed that before. I just left the residue on and polished off with the next compounds as I didn't really want to put too much pressure on wiping off.


Thanks for that uggski :thumb:. I think I might just buy m205 instead...


----------



## lawrenceSA

I did a full review on these 3 products just recently for the guys on the local VW club forum. I'd assume posting a link here is a no-no but if anyone is interested, drop me a PM and I can send a link.

Alternatively I could copy and paste the review here, if allowed (it does have some links to a local South African detail shop though).


----------



## chongo

lawrenceSA said:


> I did a full review on these 3 products just recently for the guys on the local VW club forum. I'd assume posting a link here is a no-no but if anyone is interested, drop me a PM and I can send a link.
> 
> Alternatively I could copy and paste the review here, if allowed (it does have some links to a local South African detail shop though).


Sent you a pm :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

After a lamppost leapt out behind me a while back I finally found a new bumper in the right colour and the right condition apart from one(ish) scratch, not too deep, just about feel it with a finger nail...

Scratch noticeable in the eBay ad...









So broke out the T10 Coarse Compound for a quick hand job :wave:










After a very short while...




























It made fairly short work of it, didn't feel gritty or overly abrasive but did the job

Hopefully get it fitted this weekend then DA the whole bumper with the T10 Coarse Compound followed with the T30 Fine


----------



## J306TD

Save starting a new thread.

Does anyone have any updates on these?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70

I found the best place to buy is ECP and C4L iirc ECP with discount came in at £9 for the T40 ultra fine Did take a week to arrive.
Very impressed with the finish used buy hand only. Mirror caps on my Golf needed repainted due to chips Used vw touch up paint LC9Z Upol clearcoat 2000 grit then finished with T40 twax
and a new wet microfibre cloth


----------



## EGMW

macc70 said:


> I found the best place to buy is ECP and C4L iirc ECP with discount came in at £9 for the T40 ultra fine Did take a week to arrive.
> Very impressed with the finish used buy hand only. Mirror caps on my Golf needed repainted due to chips Used vw touch up paint LC9Z Upol clearcoat 2000 grit then finished with T40 twax
> and a new wet microfibre cloth


Used these from completemotoring dot com. They have the 1l bottles on next day delivery 
t40 1L = £20! :devil:


----------



## chongo

EGMW said:


> Used these from completemotoring dot com. They have the 1l bottles on next day delivery
> t40 1L = £20! :devil:


thats cheap:thumb:


----------

